# تغيير خصائص مجموعة من الصور بأمر واحد



## ziad9933 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

عندي حوالي 20 رسمة لمعادلات Histogram وأريد أن أعدل على واحدة منهم وأطبق التعديلات على جميع الرسومات الأخرى 

ما هي الطريقة؟

هذا هو أمر الرسم اللي استخدمه


```
figure(1),hist(A,100),title('Plot 1: Histogram of Length using first method '),ylabel('Frequency'),xlabel('Lentgth')
```

شاكر لكم كثيرا​


----------

